# Colt 1908 380



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a colt 1908 hammerless. Serial is 1175XX. It says patented aprill 20,1897 Dec, 1903. The gun is in good condtion.

I am thinking of selling it, but do not know the value.. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Other than the most recent issue of Flayderman's I would look at www.gunbroker.com and www.auctionarms.com and see what similar pistols are selling for (not what the sellers are asking for).


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a very simular gun to yours as well as a 1903, basically it all depends on teh condition. If it is almost new in box condition it would be worth around $1,500, below average around $200-300 and at average somewhere around in the $500-$700 range. It all depends on how bad someome wants to buy it from you.


----------

